# Fatty deposits?



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Have any of you in your cleaning of ducks or geese run across birds with small, rice-sized what look like small fatty deposits in the breasts?

I have run across several in my hunting years and ran into one last night while cleaning them. One of the guys I hunt with is a doc and he said this is merely fatty tissue and there is nothing wrong with them.....

Anyone?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Your Doc. doesn't know what he's talking about.

Those rice looking things in the breast are parasites.

It is called rice breast.

Looks bad but not harmful to people.


----------



## dukhunter45 (Jan 21, 2005)

I shot one a couple of years ago and just through it away, didnt look like ne thing i would want to eat.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm sure I have eaten some over the years.Since I pick a lot of my ducks to roast them.Can't see the parasite with the skin on.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I thought that the fatty deposits were called breasts?


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

:withstupid: hahaha :wink:


----------

